# 3 yo gelding



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He's a nice looking horse. Looks a littla andulusion in the 3rd pic


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe that he has already been well critiqued atleast once or twice in the past few months, and so feel no need to point out already known fault. He's very well built for a three year old grade gelding, and as some have stated- you definately got lucky with this boy.

Looks to me like the perfect all-arounder.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't really see anything wrong with him. I think he looks beautiful.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words =) I apologize if I seem to over post but I feel every horse that is at least worked with can and does change over a month or few months time, and seeing as the conformation board has just opened new opinions never hurt. I really do appreciate any input given and hope that I can offer the same!


----------

